# Ich frage dich/dir, ob...



## DerFrager

Welche von diesen Sätzen is richtig?

"Ich frage dich, ob du Klaus bist".
"Ich frage dir, ob du Klaus bist".

Ich denke es ist die erste, aber nur weil mein Lehrer das mir sagt. Ist es nicht logischer, "dir" zu sagen? Ist "ob du Klaus bist" nicht das direkte Objekt?

Danke.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Hola y bienvenido a los foros!

Dein Lehrer hat recht, nur der erste Satz ist richtig. Das Verb erfordert den Akkusativ.

Das Verb "fragen" kann transitiv und ditransitiv verwendet werden, d.h. es kann entweder ein oder zwei Akkusativobjekte regieren. In diesem Fall wird es ditransitiv verwendet. Der Objektsatz ist ein Akkusativobjekt (=direktes Objekt) und das Pronomen "dich" ist das zweite.

Warum findest du "dir" logischer?


----------



## Demiurg

Liam Lew's said:


> Warum findest du "dir" logischer.



Na ja, es heißt ja auch _ich sage dir_ / _ich antworte dir_, warum also nicht *_ich frage dir_?


----------



## DerFrager

Liam Lew's said:


> Warum findest du "dir" logischer.


Ich dachte, wenn es schon ein direktes Objekt gab, das andere war das indirektes Objekt. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, es gab ditransitiv Verben. Es sieht mich einfach komisch aus. 

Wäre es gleich, wenn "ob du Klaus bist" nur "das" wäre? Ich meine, "ich frage dich das".

Danke!


----------



## Demiurg

Fällt mir gerade ein: "dir" funktioniert manchmal doch:

_Ich frage dir Löcher in den Bauch._


----------



## DerFrager

Übrigens:



Liam Lew's said:


> Hola y bienvenidos a los foros!



Es sollte "bienvenido" sein.


----------



## Liam Lew's

DerFrager said:


> Ich dachte, wenn es schon ein direktes Objekt gab, das andere war das indirektes Objekt. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, es gab ditransitiv Verben. Es sieht mich einfach komisch aus.
> 
> Wäre es gleich, wenn "ob du Klaus bist" nur "das" wäre? Ich meine, "ich frage dich das".
> 
> Danke!


Ja, es wäre das gleiche. 
Es sind beides Akkusativobjekte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Fällt mir gerade ein: "dir" funktioniert manchmal doch:
> 
> _Ich frage dir Löcher in den Bauch._


Das ist aber ein freier Dativ und keiner, der von _fragen_​ abhängt.


----------



## Liam Lew's

poisongift said:


> Ich glaube, "Ich frage dich das" ist richtig. Und ich stimme zu, dass das Wort "dir" etwas logischer vorkommt. Es heißt "Ich stelle dir eine Frage", also verwirrt es Lernender dass "Ich frage dich" die korrekte Formulierung ist.


Dazu kommt auch noch, dass es äußerst wenige Verben gibt, die zwei Akkusativobjekte regieren können. Deshalb ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass diese Unvertrautheit Lerner verwirren kann.


----------



## DerFrager

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ist aber ein freier Dativ und keiner, der von _fragen_​ abhängt.


Was ist ein freier Dativ?

Und was bedeutet "Ich frage dir Löcher in den Bauch"?

Danke!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

DerFrager said:


> Was ist ein freier Dativ?


_Unter einem freien Dativ versteht man ein Satzglied im Dativ, das nicht direkt vom Prädikat (von der Valenz des Verbs) abhängig ist und deshalb viel loser mit dem Satz verbunden ist. Man unterscheidet verschiedene Arten des freien Dativs:

__Der Dativ „des Vorteils“ (Dativus Commodi) bezeichnet eine Person, für die, zu deren Gunsten etwas geschieht:_
_Der Portier öffnet den Gästen die Tür._
_Samantha sang dem Publikum ihre neuesten Songs._
_Er gießt den Nachbarn während der Ferien die Pflanzen._

_Der Dativ „des Nachteils“ (Dativus Incommodi) bezeichnet eine Person, zu deren Nachteil etwas geschieht._
_Er hat seiner Mutter eine teure Vase zerbrochen._

_Der „*Zugehörigkeitsdativ*“ (Pertinenzdativ oder Possessivdativ) bezeichnet ein Lebewesen als Ganzes zu dem ein im Satz genannter Teil gehört:_
_Mir zittern die Hände. (meine Hände)_
_Er klopft seinem Freund auf die Schulter (auf die Schulter des Freundes)._
_Die Mutter putzt dem Kind die Nase (= die Nase des Kindes).
_
_Der Dativus ethicus bezeichnet eine Person, die nur gefühlsmäßig an der Handlung beteiligt ist. Der Dativus ethicus verleiht einer Aussage einen emotionalen Charakter (Aufmerksamkeit, Verwunderung usw.). Er kommt nur bei den Personalpronomen der ersten und selten der zweiten Person vor:_
_Komm mir nicht zu spät nach Hause!_
_Das war mir eine tolle Vorstellung!_
_Macht uns bitte keinen Unsinn!_

_Der Dativ „des Beurteilers“ (Dativus Iudicantis, auch Dativus Judicantis gschrieben) bezeichnet die Person, die beurteilt. Er steht nur in Verbindung mit Gradpartikeln wie zu, allzu, genug:_
_Er fährt mir viel zu schnell._
_Das Wasser war den meisten Urlaubern noch nicht warm genug.

_canoo








DerFrager said:


> Ich frage dir Löcher in den Bauch.


Darf's Englisch sein?  Etwa:

_I'm driving you crazy with my questions._



_Ich frage *dir* Löcher in den Bauch_ ist _​__Zugehörigkeitsdativ._


----------



## DerFrager

Super erklärungen, Schimmelreiter. Danke schön!

"Deine erklärungen sind *mir* sehr wertvoll" --> Dativus ethicus


----------



## elroy

„Dir“ wäre auf jeden Fall logischer. Auch nach 14 Jahren Deutsch erkenne ich bei „dich“ keine Logik und nehme das einfach als eine Besonderheit der deutschen Sprache hin. Immerhin erfüllt „fragen“ alle semantischen Bedingungen für eine Dativ-Alkusativ-Konstellation, und man sagt ja „ich stelle *dir* eine Frage“...

Eine ähnliche Schande Besonderheit ist „es kostet *mich* 10 Euro“.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Auch nach 14 Jahren Deutsch erkenne ich bei „dich“ keine Logik


Was genau empfindest du daran als unlogisch? Es erscheint mir völlig normal.



elroy said:


> es kostet *mich* 10 Euro


Hm, schon seltsam, worüber sich Nicht-Muttersprachler wundern...


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Was genau empfindest du daran als unlogisch? Es erscheint mir völlig normal.



Das frage ich mich auch.   Im Ernst: das kann ich mir denken. 

Wie oben schon erwähnt liegt es am Akkusativobjekt (bzw. den zwei Akkusativobjekten).  Bei ähnlichen Verben übernimmt ein Dativobjekt diese Funktion (siehe #3).


----------



## elroy

Ich sage dir etwas.
Ich schicke dir etwas.
Ich erzähle dir etwas.
Ich gebe dir etwas.
Ich koche dir etwas.
Ich bringe dir etwas bei.
Ich mache dir etwas.
Ich backe dir etwas.
Ich zeige dir etwas.
Ich verkaufe dir etwas.
Ich leihe dir etwas aus.
Ich stelle dir etwas vor.
Ich drücke dir etwas auf.
Ich bringe dir etwas.
Ich schreibe dir etwas.
Ich schlage dir etwas vor.
Ich erkläre dir etwas.
Ich schenke dir etwas.
Ich lese dir etwas vor.
Ich kaufe dir etwas.
u.v.m.

ABER 

21. Ich frage *dich* etwas. 
22. Ich lehre *dich* etwas.
23. Es kostet *dich* etwas. 

Worin besteht bitte schön die Logik?? In allen Sätzen handelt es um ein direkt von der Handlung/Situation betroffenes Objekt (das „etwas“) und um eine Person, die durch die Handlung/Situation indirekt betroffen wird (die man vielleicht als Empfänger oder Opfer der Handlung/Situation bezeichnen könnte). Warum 21-23 nun Akkusativ anstatt Dativ nehmen, erschließt sich mir keineswegs (siehe bitte 6 und 22!!!). Wenn ich nicht explizit gelernt hätte, dass 21-23 Akkusativ nehmen, wäre ich definitiv nie im Leben darauf gekommen, diese Sätze mit doppeltem Akkusativ zu bilden. Wie gesagt, es ist einfach eine Besonderheit des Deutschen. Es muss ja nicht logisch sein, das ist Sprache ja sehr oft nicht!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Worin besteht bitte schön die Logik??


Verschmelzung zweier ursprünglich lexikalisch getrennter Verben:

_Jemanden fragen (=jemanden befragen)_ mit optionalem Genitiv der Sache oder präpositionaler Erweiterung (_jemanden einer Sache/um eine Sache fragen_)
_Etwas fragen (=etwas erfragen)._
_Wörterbuchnetz - Mittelhochdeutsches Handwörterbuch von Matthias Lexer_


----------



## elroy

Das würde ich ja nicht als „logisch“ bezeichnen. Eher als interessanten sprachhistorischen Zufall, oder?


----------



## berndf

Seit wann muss Sprache "logisch" sein? Wenn man etwas als Kind so gelernt hat, dann hinterfragt man das nicht weiter und wundert sich höchstens warum andere das als komisch empfindenen, so wie Kajjo.

Doppelakkusativverben gibt es nicht sehr viele und alle haben eine eigene Geschichte.

GG Anhänger müssten mir hier natürlich widersprechen. Ich weiß nicht, ob du einer bist. Ich kann mit dieser Schule aber nicht warm werden.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> 21. Ich frage *dich* etwas.
> 22. Ich lehre *dich* etwas.


"Fragen" und "lehren" haben auch im Griechischen zwei Akussativ-Objekte.
Das eine bezieht sich auf Person und das andere auf Ding.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Seit wann muss Sprache "logisch" sein?


 Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, dass sie das sein muss, und ich finde es befremdlich, dass Du auch nur vermuten würdest, ich könnte so einer Meinung sein.  Ich habe doch explizit geschrieben


elroy said:


> Es muss ja nicht logisch sein, das ist Sprache ja sehr oft nicht!


 Hast Du das verpasst?

Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es eben nicht logisch ist, was auch Du mittlerweile indirekt bestätigt zu haben scheinst.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass es eben nicht logisch ist, was auch Du mittlerweile indirekt bestätigt zu haben scheinst.


Da sind wir und einig. Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Du ein Chomskyaner bist.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> „Dir“ wäre auf jeden Fall logischer. Auch nach 14 Jahren Deutsch erkenne ich bei „dich“ keine Logik und nehme das einfach als eine Besonderheit der deutschen Sprache hin. Immerhin erfüllt „fragen“ alle semantischen Bedingungen für eine Dativ-Alkusativ-Konstellation, und man sagt ja „ich stelle *dir* eine Frage“...
> 
> Eine ähnliche Schande Besonderheit ist „es kostet *mich* 10 Euro“.



Jetzt verstehe ich, warum in einigen Sprachgebieten umgangssprachlich "Ich frage dir ..." verwendet wird. Es erschien wahrscheinlich den Sprechern in den entsprechenden Sprachregionen Regionen logischer.  Es sind vor allem Gebiete, in denen früher plattdeutscher Dialekt gesprochen wurde und der Unterschied von "dir" und "dich" nicht vorhanden war.
Vergleiche das scherzhafte ironische Sprichwort: "_Mir _und _mich _verwechsle ich nicht, das kommt bei _mich _nicht vor_._" (Standardsprachlich: _"das kommt bei mir nicht vor."

---
_
Was_ lehren _ betrifft: auch hier gibt es umgangssprachlich: "Ich lehre dir etwas/ich lerne dir etwas", beides ist _nicht _ standardsprachlich, das habe ich erst sehr spät gelernt, weil es mir völlig natürlich erschien und in meiner Umgebung fast nur so gebraucht wurde. Mir erschien "Ich lehre/lerne dir etwas" als völlig logisch. Aber Standardsprache geht nicht immer nach Logik.

Zur Logik:
"Farblose grüne Ideen schlafen wütend", wie Chomsky bemerkte.

PS:
In Dialekten kommt "ich frage dir" ebenfalls vor, wobei die Aussprache dann dem jeweiligen Dialekt entspricht (Ich frache dir/Ich fraje dir). Das zeigt auch, dass die Form keiner "einfachen" Logik entspricht.

Quelle:
Sprachgeschichte. 3. Teilband
"Ich frage Ihnen" in Berliner Umgebung.

Ich bin dabei nicht sicher, ob es dann dialektaler Dativ oder Akkusativ ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> dass die Form keiner "einfachen" Logik entspricht


Der Zusammenhang zwischen Logik und Sprache ist hanebüchen und nicht zielführend. Wenn Dialekte einen anderen Kasus verwenden, dann mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht deswegen, weil es irgendjemandem "logischer" erschien.


----------



## Hutschi

Sprache, auch Umgangssprache und Dialekte folgen  Logik und Regeln, eine davon ist Analogie.

Kinder übergeneralisieren zunächst Regeln während des Spracherwerbs, sie lernen dann später die Ausnahmen, für die es zum Teil Regeln gab, die vergessen sind.

Wenn Sprache keiner Logik folgen würde, wäre sie kaum lernbar. Auch Sprachänderungen in Wortbildung und Grammatik folgen fast immer logischen Gesichtspunkten.

Sie folgt im Normalfall aber nicht der "formalen Logik", die man dann später lernen muss. Die formale Logik hat dann einige andere Formen der Logik auch in der Sprache verdrängt.

Bei "dir" und "dich" gibt es durchaus logische Regeln, aber dazu gibt es Ausnahmen. Das widerspricht nicht der Logik, erleichtert aber das Lernen gegenüber einer logikfreien Sprache.

Sollte Logik verloren gehen, zum Beispiel, weil man eine Sprache nur bruchstückweise lernt,
dann werden eigene Logiken und Regeln gebildet.

---
Bei mir war es so, dass ich die für mich unlogische Ausnahme: ich lehre dich (die ich nur in der Form "Ich werde dich Mores lehren" kannte) - dann diese Form als Ausnahme von der "normalen" Regel gelernt habe. (Analogie zu "Ich werde dir ein Buch zeigen. Ich werde dir das beibringen. Ich werde dir Beispiele zeigen. etc. wird jetzt bei mir in formalen Texten blockiert.)

In der vertrauten Umgebung schalte ich dann zu den anderen Regeln zurück.

---

"Der Zusammenhang zwischen Logik und Sprache ist hanebüchen und nicht zielführend." ist eine Regel, der ich nicht folgen kann.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, warum in einigen Sprachgebieten umgangssprachlich "Ich frage dir ..." verwendet wird. Es erschien wahrscheinlich den Sprechern in den entsprechenden Sprachregionen Regionen logischer.


Da interpretierst du, denke ich, zu viel hinein. In vielen Dialekten sind Akkusativ und Dativ nicht oder nur noch in Ausnahmefällen morphologisch unterscheidbar. Ob sie dann  in Schriftsprache _dir_ oder _dich_ benutzen, ist mehr oder minder Zufall, weil sie in ihrer Alltagssprache nicht gewöhnt sind hier zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, sie bilden neue innere Regeln. Sie verwenden ja nicht zufallsverteilt "mir" oder "mich", wenn sie zur Standardsprache übergehen. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Zufallsverteilung bemerkt. Zum Beispiel habe ich _immer_ "ich lerne dir das" gesagt, ehe ich die Regel kannte: _aber nicht standardsprachlich_. Es war nicht zufallsverteilt. Ich hatte nur eine standardsprachlich nicht vorhandene Regel verwendet.
Aber vielleicht interpretiere ich tatsächlich zuviel hinein.
Zu der Problematik gibt es ein interessantes Buch
_Wörter und Regeln: Die Natur der Sprache:  Steven Pinker
(Auch englisch vorhanden, "Words and Rules ...")_


----------

